
Britannica: Define Outdated - Slimy
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2012/03/14/britannica-define-outdated
======
Tichy
Problem with browsing the web is that you have to wade through a lot of crap.
Maybe encyclopedias will be missed after all.

~~~
projct
As with most tech, wading through crap is a teething problem. Compare
researching online 10 years ago with today, for example: Wikipedia is an
excellent first place to start, instead of having to employ google fu until
you get what you want.

